# Show Your Muyshondt Collections



## nbp

I really love Enrique's work, he makes phenomenal little lights. I have had many of them over the years but right now, I am only rocking the Aeon Mk. III.


----------



## THE_dAY

Another fan of Endeavour's work. My favorite and only Muyshondt light is the Nautilus HAIII.


----------



## nbp

Great choice THE_dAY! The Naut is a great light. I added pics of my four to the OP, hope you like them as well. Looking forward to more pics from others; I know there are many other fans of Enrique's work out there.


----------



## nbp

No one else? I know you guys like your Aeons, Ions, Makos and Nautilodes. Whatcha got?!


----------



## aflashinthenight

just one at the moment.. a prototype Nautilus on its way..
here's my Aeon.. in a hibiscus flower.


----------



## nbp

Very nice AFITN! Thanks for joining the thread. :thumbsup: Great picture; the Aeon is fantastic and it's amazing the quality that Enrique packed in such a tiny light. I look forward to seeing your Nautilus as well.


----------



## Kestrel

nbp said:


> No one else? I know you guys like your Aeons, Ions, Makos and Nautilodes. Whatcha got?!








*"Surrounded by quality"*

Just gathered together a few things in my office. Kind of funny but after I posted this shot, I realized that everything pictured is American made (even my research ). Inside the Mako Flood is a Japan-mfg Eneloop AAA, but at any rate, nothing cut-rate here. :thumbsup:


----------



## nbp

Kestrel said:


> *"Surrounded by quality"*
> 
> Just gathered together a few things in my office. Kind of funny but after I posted this shot, I realized that everything pictured is American made (even my research ). Inside the Mako Flood is a Japan-mfg Eneloop AAA, but at any rate, nothing cut-rate here. :thumbsup:




Bah! You know you just printed that chart off the internet for the picture. :nana:

Are you getting some good use from that Mako, my friend?


----------



## taewoopa

Humble mine !

http://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv246/taewoopa/IMG_4400.jpg
http://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv246/taewoopa/IMG_4409.jpg

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## Draven451

JJ,

You have a nice flashlight collection! Each time I see you post you have some unique lights!


----------



## archimedes

taewoopa said:


> Humble mine ! ....



Wow, I guess that is a few in titanium ... are the other two alumibronze and, what? White cerakote, or "white HA" ???

Very cool -


----------



## Echo63

I only have one muyshondt
A neutral TI Aeon, it's one of those lights you have to use to understand, like the SF A2
It's only 2 levels, uses an oddball battery, and is rather pricey, but as a small neck carry or keyring light it is perfect
Beautifully machined, in a nice presentation box, with incredible runtime and a nice throwy beam with good spill.
Mine lives on a lanyard around my neck, I would love to get a Mako and Nautilus, but can't find the money at the moment (would love a spare aeon too)

With the really nice box it came in




sitting on an iPad showing the web page




with my M6


----------



## nbp

archimedes said:


> Wow, I guess that is a few in titanium ... are the other two alumibronze and, what? White cerakote, or "white HA" ???
> 
> Very cool -



+ 1. Can you give us the rundown of what's in the pic? Hard to tell Ions from Aeons. Gorgeous lights you have. 

Echo63: Very nice pics! The Aeon is great isn't it?!


----------



## Echo63

nbp said:


> + 1. Can you give us the rundown of what's in the pic? Hard to tell Ions from Aeons. Gorgeous lights you have.
> 
> Echo63: Very nice pics! The Aeon is great isn't it?!


Thanks, I make my living with a Camera, so these are actually quick "unboxing" type pics, although I did spend some time trying to get the light to wrap around the Aeon properly.

The Aeon is the one light I would keep if I could only have one (of course the Maxabeam would stay to, as that is a "searchlight" which is completely different) i honestly think it is the perfect light to be carried every day (and mine is, unless I'm in the water - swimming, showering etc)


----------



## taewoopa

archimedes said:


> Wow, I guess that is a few in titanium ... are the other two alumibronze and, what? White cerakote, or "white HA" ???
> 
> Very cool -



Thanks for the compliment ! The outside two Ions are XT Ti , and left centered is Albino plated Al , right centered is 4 µm 24 K Gold plated Al .

And , the bottom is Nautilus Ti.




Draven451 said:


> JJ,
> 
> You have a nice flashlight collection! Each time I see you post you have some unique lights!



Thanks a lot for your kind comment and compliment.


----------



## coyote

an old image i took of my Ions (when i was into CR2) showing Titanium, Aluminum Bronze, and Black Aluminum:






and just for fun, a well-used Mako that was keychain carried for a couple years:


----------



## nbp

I updated the OP with my current Muyshondt collection. Would love to see your collections guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## kaichu dento

taewoopa said:


>


----------



## bltkmt

I carry these two fellas every day...hard coat modded by Milky and new MkII.


----------



## moshow9

Some beautiful collections above!!

About 3 weeks ago I did not own a Muyshondt. I now own 4 and hope to see the family continue to grow.


----------



## moshow9

Updated photo with new additions. I never thought myself to have a problem when it came to lights. I now know I do.


----------



## nbp

That is a heck of Muyshondt collection! That is what I'm talking about! :wow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## persco

Here is my collection, now. The Nautilus is unfortunately on its way to another home after sacrificing itself in trade for a Hinderer 3" XM-18, but I will look to acquire another Nautilus at some point. 

Mako, Nautilus MKII, Aeon MKII


----------



## cowsmilk

persco said:


> Here is my collection, now. The Nautilus is unfortunately on its way to another home after sacrificing itself in trade for a Hinderer 3" XM-18, but I will look to acquire another Nautilus at some point.
> 
> Mako, Nautilus MKII, Aeon MKII



Maybe I'm just holding onto it for you.


----------



## persco

cowsmilk said:


> Maybe I'm just holding onto it for you.



Lol!


----------



## moshow9

nbp said:


> That is a heck of Muyshondt collection! That is what I'm talking about! :wow: :bow: :bow:


Thanks Nick! Like all siblings, there is usually some fighting amongst themselves - mainly about which one gets pocket carry for the day . Three more added to the collection courtesy of SOYCD and Toons (thanks guys!!). Still hoping for an Ion or two but know I am in for the long haul on those. Next up I may look to grab a Nautilus when funds allow.


----------



## nbp

Mike,

I have a beautiful Ti Nautilus for sale in the Ti Custom BST subforum if you are interested in it.  Let me know!


----------



## London Lad

Hi,

Can you guys help me ID this light?

I've had it for some while, it's Ti but the heat sink is aluminium, silver in colour. It takes a CR2 cell and is 2 speed.

There are no markings what so ever on the light.

Thanks


----------



## moshow9

That would be a Photons Int'l Ti Ion. Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## nbp

Can we see the business end? The Aeon and Ion have pretty different guts so it will make it easy to confirm it's an Ion.


----------



## London Lad

Thanks guys.

Here is the front end and the converter with foam ring temporarily removed.


----------



## emu124

Definitely the Ion with Cree XR-E :thumbsup:


----------



## kaichu dento

emu124 said:


> Definitely the Ion with Cree XR-E :thumbsup:


It's definitely an XR-E, but are you sure it's not an Aeon? 
The only Ion I've ever had (bronze) did not come with an XR-E, while my first Aeon did.


----------



## emu124

kaichu dento said:


> It's definitely an XR-E, but are you sure it's not an Aeon?
> The only Ion I've ever had (bronze) did not come with an XR-E, while my first Aeon did.



The datasheet for my Ion Ti from 2006 says it comes with the XR-E :shrug:
But your right, could be an Aeon as well....


----------



## kaichu dento

That sure makes it a lot harder to say then if they both came with XR-E's.

Are there any differences on the back of the engine, markings?


----------



## nbp

On my Ion, it has the old style "piston" instead of a spring, as is shown in LL's picture. However the emitter of my Ion is obscured by the flood optic thingy Enrique uses. You can't even see it or know what it is. Sooo, this one posted here is sorta confusing. What's the beam pattern like? Flood or traditional reflector pattern?


----------



## bltkmt

I think an Aeon and Ion got frisky at some point!


----------



## London Lad

nbp said:


> On my Ion, it has the old style "piston" instead of a spring, as is shown in LL's picture. However the emitter of my Ion is obscured by the flood optic thingy Enrique uses. You can't even see it or know what it is. Sooo, this one posted here is sorta confusing. What's the beam pattern like? Flood or traditional reflector pattern?



It's a traditional reflector beam. Reasonably large hotspot with a small to medium spill and a bright corona.


----------



## nbp

London Lad said:


> It's a traditional reflector beam. Reasonably large hotspot with a small to medium spill and a bright corona.




Maybe it is a really early Aeon then?? No markings...perhaps a prototype?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

My first contribution to this awesome thread


----------



## nbp

Nice little trio there, Hiro. :naughty: I am fond of the Mako as well.


----------



## London Lad

nbp said:


> Maybe it is a really early Aeon then?? No markings...perhaps a prototype?



???


----------



## Roanqoan

Hey guys, love this thread and will be contributing to the photos soon. In the mean time, I was just wondering if someone could recommend an adhesive for the foam ring on the head of my aeon. It's mostly adhered, but there's a loose section I'd like to secure. Thanks guys!

Roan


----------



## RedLED

Roanqoan said:


> Hey guys, love this thread and will be contributing to the photos soon. In the mean time, I was just wondering if someone could recommend an adhesive for the foam ring on the head of my aeon. It's mostly adhered, but there's a loose section I'd like to secure. Thanks guys!
> 
> Roan


Mr. Muyshondt told me a while back that Unique Titanium would be selling replacement foam rings. We should check on that status as I would like a few spares in my flashlight parts boxes.


----------



## magellan

Here's mine (most purchased from moshow9):








[/URL]


----------



## Roanqoan

Here's mine before I sold the duplicates


----------



## AVService

Just one but i love it!


----------



## RedLED

This light is an Ion. It is the next generation Ion with the the diffusion done gone on this newer model, and it has the piston drive. The Aeons have springs, and very nice reflectors.

At least that is how all my Ions and Aeons are. And I have several of each.

There is is a chance I'm wrong, so maybe someone else may know different?

This refers to the older post the OP had no knowledge on what it was. This site would not let me REPLY WITH QUOTE!?

It refers to post 31 above .


----------



## magellan

Roanqoan said:


> Here's mine before I sold the duplicates




Very nice!

I've recently added a blue, pink, and green models to the 5 in the photo I posted here and now have 8. I need to post an updated photo.


----------



## Roanqoan

magellan said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I've recently added a blue, pink, and green models to the 5 in the photo I posted here and now have 8. I need to post an updated photo.



Looking forward to seeing your line up!


----------



## luxlunatic

Sweet collection Roangoan, even minus the duplicates.
Really dig the gold plated ION!


----------



## Roanqoan

luxlunatic said:


> Sweet collection Roangoan, even minus the duplicates.
> Really dig the gold plated ION!



Thanks luxlunatic, the Goldie is definitely my most prized ion. I do have a couple more in route and hope to score a burgundy and an alumibronze one day


----------



## Roanqoan

AVService said:


> Just one but i love it!



The HAIII blue is great!


----------



## magellan

Here's an updated photo. Sorry about the lighting, it doesn't really show the pink, green, and blue models well. Also, I just bought another Mako with a narrow optic to complement the one I already have with the wide optic which is still in the mail.

In the background is my collection of titanium and Delrin battery holders from another thread.


----------



## Roanqoan

magellan said:


>



Nice!!


----------



## Thorn73

Impressive!


----------



## magellan

Thanks! Ya gotta love those Ions and Aeons.


----------



## KDM

H.O. at work.


----------



## Roanqoan

An updated group shot. Still would love a burgundy, green, and bronze


----------



## magellan

Nice collection and great display!


----------



## Endeavour

Roanqoan has a pretty great collection of Ions and Aeons - I try to keep one of each of everything I've made, but he has some that even I don't!  

Here are a few shots of the latest addition to my collection, the Aeon Mk. III:











Fun little light - slightly slimmer and slightly longer than a Mk. II, and a good bit brighter. I've got a few more pictures on Instagram and am covering the prototyping process at www.instagram.com/muyshondtent.

I'm doing the last few prototype tests and expect the pre-production lights to make it here in the next 2-3 weeks (and of course a new thread will land around that time too!).

Enrique


----------



## magellan

Looks great, Enrique. I look forward to getting one of these.

About the light, yes, noticeably a bit longer. You mentioned it's brighter than the Mk. II. Is the extra length because of a longer heat sink?


----------



## luxlunatic

magellan said:


> Looks great, Enrique. I look forward to getting one of these.
> 
> About the light, yes, noticeably a bit longer. You mentioned it's brighter than the Mk. II. Is the extra length because of a longer heat sink?





I would imagine the extra length is due to the clicky switch.
I agree, looks great. I guess another Muyshondt will be added to the collection!


----------



## nbp

That's a must have! Thanks for the pics Enrique! I want!


----------



## magellan

Is this going to be another CR2 size light?


----------



## troutpool

Yes, it is a CR2 light. Three modes: 2-20-200 lumens. Nichia 219 LED. You can read more details at the Muyshondt website.


----------



## magellan

Great, I can't wait!


----------



## monanza

The Mk. III looks to be one great light; it's really photogenic. It is a little longer (for the clicky tailcap) but also a full mm thinner than the Mk. II. A most excellent refresh of the Aeon. I can't wait for my new EDC to arrive. Now to decide whether or not to order the Nautilus Mk. II from the forthcoming final batch. :thinking:

Enrique, are you going to go up any higher in battery size (or maybe smaller)? AAA, AA, CR2, CR123, what's next?


----------



## gunga

I would suggest using a different clip. I have the same clip on a dqg AA light and it's not very good.


----------



## eala

My shark collection:
















eala


----------



## Endeavour

magellan: It's longer mostly due to the pushbutton tailswitch, and yes, the Aeon remains a CR2 light with three stages. 

monanza: The Nautilus Mk. II Ultralight is the end of the line for that particular light, and that design style. It's also probably the end of 3-stage analog switching lights from me, too. As for the future, it's too early to say! Right now I'm focused on prototype and getting the Aeon Mk. III done. Once production is done I'll decide what to do next!

gunga: The clip I'm using on the prototype may or may not make it to production in its current form, but so far any changes I've considered have not been because of functional reasons. :shrug: The light has been clipped to my pant pocket ever since I received it, clipped to the outside of a swimsuit, gone swimming shallow diving, gone for runs, and has worked perfectly throughout. Obviously people have different use cases, and there are openings in the tail to allow for people to use a keyring so it can be carried however each person likes best.

Enrique


----------



## gunga

Well. A $400 light may deserve better than a $2 clip, no? The deep carry section is too narrow to fit anything, and I find the tension too low. Has your clip rotated in use? Simplest solution is to have a bolt pattern compatible with popular aftermarket clips (eh. McGizmo). The clip would then be up to the user, but there would be nice options.

Btw, any chance of a nautilus in this style?


----------



## eala

I preordered one of these despite the clip that I don't like (based on images only - in the hand they may be stronger than they look). My use case won't include using the clip, but I would also love to see an alternate and more secure means of attaching it in the case that my use changes. I like the idea of a drill and tap or bolt up arrangement. If there were three of the dangler things around the top instead of two, then a clip could be bolted or screwed to those. A couple drilled and tapped holes should be easy enough to add.

Just my two cents.

eala


----------



## magellan

Awesome. I didn't know about the other Shark models.


----------



## nbp

Spinner AA and Mako AAA. 

Speaking of which, I should probably update the OP. I only have two Muyshondt lights now. :duck:


----------



## Endeavour

Guys, I’m not sure you realize how small the Aeon Mk. III is. It’s _tiny_. It’s also built with characteristically higher tolerances, attention to detail, and overall quality than most other lights, such that on my design I don’t expect you will have whatever issues you’ve seen with other clamp-on clips.

Clips are divisive, and I debated whether to include one at all. I wanted a clip, though, and I like this one. It’s small. It’s good quality. It allows for side standing on the clip. It requires no tools to install. It holds the light securely. It aids in grip. It works well, and does what I need it to do, in every circumstance tested so far from dry denim to a wet swimsuit, and sitting, walking, running, swimming, etc. Any changes I make to its design will be minor.

A bolt-on clip would be substantially larger in size, require an extension and thickening of the light, and have large, protruding bolt heads that would negate the utility of having a small light in the first place. A clamp-on clip is the only kind of clip that works well for this design, and it allows the Aeon to maintain its sleek, minimalist form – something a bolt-on design would greatly reduce.

Enrique


----------



## kaichu dento

I don't use clips so never paid attention to the pics at the top of this page till now but it's apparent just looking at it that the metal appears to be beefy enough and my opinion, without really thinking much about it was that if this is what's coming included with the Aeon, then it's going to be well made and thought out.

Just want to make sure on the operation: the clicky with turn the light on/off and the ring at the top allows you to select, and know which level the light will turn on?


----------



## eala

On the clip, in Enrique I trust.



kaichu dento said:


> Just want to make sure on the operation: the clicky with turn the light on/off and the ring at the top allows you to select, and know which level the light will turn on?



No, it is simply a reverse clicky. Check out the video on Enrique's Instagram site:

https://instagram.com/muyshondtent/

eala


----------



## kaichu dento

eala said:


> No, it is simply a reverse clicky. Check out the video on Enrique's Instagram site


Thanks for the heads up. I'd just looked at the pics and got hopeful looking at the collar.


----------



## Roanqoan

Couple new additions to the collection. 2 swirly ions!


----------



## magellan

Ooooh, those are nice. Did they come that way?


----------



## Roanqoan

Aren't they cool?! Yes, these came all swirled up


----------



## magellan

Very nice. I have several Ions and Aeons in aluminum, titanium, and in different colors but don't have one of the swirled yet.


----------



## nbp

Those swirls are amazing! Do want!


----------



## monanza

Man, somebody shut this thread down, the temptation is just too much!  :laughing: Great looking swirlies you got there. I am sorely tempted by a white Ion (which is likely sold by now). Had it been a swirly, I would have pounced on it.


----------



## Thud1023

Agree, I broke down and have Enrique building my 24k gold Aeon..will post when finished!


----------



## magellan

Yowser! He can do a 24k gold Mark III? If you don't mind my asking, how much is it?


----------



## Thud1023

Yes, he dug one up and posted for sale on instagram a while back for $525, which I grabbed. I believe there are only about 5 released to the public in ion form. I asked to build as an Aeon mk I. Look forward to getting it!
You can search gold ion to see others that look similar.


----------



## Thud1023

Not mk.III by the way, but may be worth asking about?


----------



## magellan

Okay, I might do that.


----------



## Thud1023

Group shot of the Aeons, and recently acquired gold..
Aeon Mk. I, 24K Gold Plated 
Aeon Mk. I, Peter Atwood Blue Anodized
Aeon Mk. II, Titanium



Aeons 



https://flic.kr/p/CETEa2


----------



## Roanqoan

Those are some truly elite aeons! Really nice, man. Good to see another one of the mythic Goldie's as well...and an upgraded Aeon at that! 
Here's an updated shot of my Muyshondt fam


----------



## Thud1023

Thx Roanqoan! Your collection is outstanding, and great pic. So cool and rare to see all those together : )
Regards,
Todd


----------



## nbp

Holy smokes! I bow to thy Muyshondt collection! :bow:


----------



## magellan

I hadn't seen the green swirled ano one before. Beautiful.


----------



## luxlunatic

[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## magellan

Great collection and photos!


----------



## luxlunatic

Thanks magellan!!!


----------



## dbla

It may be small, but I like them all.

Mako MKII
Green Swirl Aeon MKI
Mokume Gane Aeon MKIII Prototype​


----------



## luxlunatic

Mmmmmmmmmmokume Gane!!!
Great pic and awesome lineup!


----------



## magellan

luxlunatic said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmokume Gane!!!
> Great pic and awesome lineup!



A little MG Midget.


----------



## Thud1023

This arrived today : ) A red swirl UV Ion.



Red Swirl Ion 



Red Swirl Ion


----------



## luxlunatic

Very nice!!!


----------



## Thud1023

luxlunatic said:


> Very nice!!!



Thx lux! Your UV ion inspired me to have this built : )


----------



## Roanqoan

Man - So fun seeing such great photos of everyone's Muyshondt collections! Keep them coming!


----------



## luxlunatic

Old pic of a light that I regrettably do not have anymore.
Just thought the thread could use some more Atwood Blue action in the form of a Nautilus!


----------



## magellan

Thud1023 said:


> This arrived today : ) A red swirl UV Ion.
> 
> 
> 
> Red Swirl Ion
> 
> 
> 
> Red Swirl Ion


----------



## magellan

Thud1023 said:


> This arrived today : ) A red swirl UV Ion.
> 
> 
> 
> Red Swirl Ion
> 
> 
> 
> Red Swirl Ion



Beautiful. And with the UV probably rare.


----------



## magellan

My Ions and Aeons. One of the four silver lights is a titanium Ion, the other three are Aeons.
.



.



.
My two Makos (middle of top row) shown with a group photo of my titanium AAA and AA lights. One is the narrow optic and the other is the flood version.
.



.
Top row, left to right:

Thrunite TiS, Thrunite TiSvn flamed rainbow, Sapphire original, Sapphire 25, Mako wide, Mako narrow optic, Little Killer, Tain Ottavino Rev. 1, Tain Ottavino Rev. 3, 4Sevens Atom

Bottom row, left to right:

Olight S15 Baton bead blast finish, Klarus M1A, MBI HF, 4Sevens Atom, 4 Fenix E99's
.


----------



## Thud1023

Great lights magellan! Love that green ion!


----------



## magellan

Thud1023 said:


> Great lights magellan! Love that green ion!



Thanks! The "toxic green" one is a fun color. I got it used but in good condition so now like my other Muyshondts it's a shelf queen.


----------



## Roanqoan

Burgundy, green, and is that alumibronze? Very nice scores. Hope to land a burgundy one of these days. You have a fantastic collection, Magellan!


----------



## RGRAY

I just bought these two.
This is what the ad said.

"2 Off Custom Muyshondt flashlights - Unused and in original packaging - The Aeon is a 3 stage, the Nautilus a 2 stage - Neither have ever been used or carried. Both were ordered by me a few years ago and are now surplus to requirements - Both are Custom Made flashlights and are of so much higher specs than production that you have to see them to appreciate the difference - They are truly brilliant (excuse the pun!)...
*
I thought the 3 stage Aeon started with the titanium Aeon?
Does anyone else have or heard of one?
Thanks*

*This will be my first experience with Muyshondt.
I have never touched or seen one.*







 ​


----------



## luxlunatic

2 excellent lights, congrats on the score!
The 3-stage AEON, or AEON MKII, were mostly made in Ti but there was a small run in aluminum. I am not sure how many were made in the aluminum run.


----------



## Xavier

Since i haven't posted in this thread, here is a special Ion/Aeon hybrid from Muyshondt.








Has the led engine of an Ion and the sapphire lens and body of an Aeon.


----------



## wimmer21

This is all I have. When I carry it I feel like I have a 1.9 ounce Lamborghini in my pocket.


----------



## RGRAY

My little family: 
Mako Mk. Il ti polished (green trit) 2 stage AAA, Ion alm natural 2 stage CR2, Aeon Mk. ll alm black 3 stage CR2, Nautilus alm black 2 stage CR123, Aeon Mk. lll ti polished CR2 and Maus Mk. l cu N-cell


----------



## dbla

These are the Bead Blasted few. I've got a couple more at home too.


----------



## -JP

I have an Aeon MKIII in route. Have the Maus for now. Its been a great little EDCer


----------



## AndreaW

dbla said:


> These are the Bead Blasted few. I've got a couple more at home too.



What are your impressions of the Flieger?


----------



## magellan

*Show off your Muyshondts*

There must be a thread on this, but I couldn't find it, so I'm posting one.

With the arrival of a blue swirl Ion, an updated photo of my classic Muyshondt Ions (with the aluminum collar) and Aeons (with the brass collar). I've previously posted photos of the recent Aeon III and Maus I lights.

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q615/magellan500/IMG_5283_zpsapn0lcfk.jpeg


----------



## egginator1

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*

Nice family photo Steve! Great collection!


----------



## magellan

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*

Thanks!

I'm still missing a few colors like the rare Atwood blue ano and the white, but even if I never own those, I'm happy with what I've got.


----------



## Weld Inspector

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*

Once again Magellan I'm stunned by your collection. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## ven

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*

Love them!


----------



## magellan

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*

Thanks guys.

One of the big gaps in my collection was no swirled version. There are of course other swirled colors, but I'd be happy with any of them. But the blue is very nice.


----------



## RGRAY

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*

Great collection, Magellan.
I've had the pleasure of see these and many many more in person.

Here's my Muyshondts.



Mako Mk ll ti (green trit) 2 stage AAA
Mako Mk Il ti pol (green trit) 2 stage AAA
Spinner ti (green trit) AA
Ion alm nat 2 stage CR2
Ion alm black 2 stage CR2
Aeon Mk. ll alm black 3 stage CR2
Nautilus alm black 2 stage RCR123
Aeon Mk. lll ti CR2 
Maus Mk. l cu N-cell


----------



## egginator1

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*

Nice collection RGRAY!!


----------



## bltkmt

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*

Are the red ones Aeons or Ions? I thought there were red Aeons at one point...drool...


----------



## ven

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*

As always Rick, outstanding!


----------



## RGRAY

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*



egginator1 said:


> Nice collection RGRAY!!





ven said:


> As always Rick, outstanding!




Thanks guys.


----------



## magellan

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*



ven said:


> As always Rick, outstanding!



Yes, great collection of old and new Muyshondts.


----------



## magellan

Thanks for doing that.

And now here's a photo of my others along with some rare Photon Fanatic Little Killers for variety:

http://s1166.photobucket.com/user/magellan500/media/IMG_5552_zpshdo6zxor.jpeg.html


Top row, left to right:

Mako original narrow optic
Mako wide optic
Little Killer rainbow swirl anodized
Little Killer zirconium coated (correction as per Archimedes, it's DLC)
Maus Mk. I copper with patina 


Bottom row, left to right:

Aeon III titanium
Aeon III Timascus
Aeon III copper
Aeon III mokume gane
Maus I without patina

I had a third Little Killer Titanium that I sold a while ago to h and k man, I think it was, as he had been looking for one for years and hadn't been able to score one on the few times they came up for sale. That sale hurt but I couldn't very well deny a fellow CPFer the pleasure of owning one when I had three and they had none.


----------



## archimedes

Could that Photon Fanatic be DLC, instead of Zr ?


----------



## magellan

Yes, I think it is the DLC. Good eye!

Writing the descriptions too fast and not thinking.


----------



## archimedes

DLC is my favorite coating, and I don't think I've seen anything by PF in zirc (yet) ... although that would be a great idea


----------



## magellan

It sure would be. I know there are members here who would love to get a Little Killer, let alone one with an exotic coating.


----------



## magellan

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*



bltkmt said:


> Are the red ones Aeons or Ions? I thought there were red Aeons at one point...drool...



My red one is an Ion because if you look in the photo at the space between the head and the body it is aluminum. The Aeon shows a brass collar. I'm sure there are red Aeons but I only have the Ion.


----------



## magellan

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*



egginator1 said:


> Nice collection RGRAY!!



Yes. Very impressive, and he has the Spinner which is one of the few Muyshondts I'm missing.


----------



## jclubbn5

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*


----------



## luxlunatic

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*

magellan, your collection is looking awesome! I'm glad that I could contribute, but I am missing that blue swirl.
Here is the link to the thread that I believe you were thinking of:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?335163-Show-Your-Muyshondt-Collections


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*



magellan said:


> There must be a thread on this, but I couldn't find it, so I'm posting one.
> 
> With the arrival of a blue swirl Ion, an updated photo of my classic Muyshondt Ions (with the aluminum collar) and Aeons (with the brass collar). I've previously posted photos of the recent Aeon III and Maus I lights.


Love the blue Aeon and purple Ion! My Cu Maus is my favorite Muyshondt ever!


----------



## Nichia!

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*



jclubbn5 said:


>



???


----------



## archimedes

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*



Nichia! said:


> ???



Beagle, I believe ....


----------



## jclubbn5

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*




beagle


----------



## Nichia!

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*

What kind of leds does it have?


----------



## magellan

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*



kaichu dento said:


> Love the blue Aeon and purple Ion! My Cu Maus is my favorite Muyshondt ever!



Right on! I've been EDC'ing one of my two Cu Maus's all week. (The other is a shelf queen). A fellow CPF'er was nice enough to send me several NiMH N size batteries, which I've been using instead of alkalines. They make a great combination.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*



magellan said:


> Right on! I've been EDC'ing one of my two Cu Maus's all week. (The other is a shelf queen). A fellow CPF'er was nice enough to send me several NiMH N size batteries, which I've been using instead of alkalines. They make a great combination.


I removed my Draco from my neck lanyard and have been carrying the Maus instead. It's noticeably larger than the Draco, but the tint, levels and UI make it an easily worthwhile tradeoff, and it's still small enough to not look ridiculous.


----------



## magellan

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*

Sounds good.

I might try mine that way too as I have a nice chain that I don't use much that would be ideal. But the copper version I have would be a little heavier, although I think it would still be okay.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*



magellan said:


> ...the copper version I have would be a little heavier, although I think it would still be okay.


Definitely okay. Mine is the copper version too and the only lights that I've carried this way that were a bit on the heavy side were my Titan and Aeon II. Cu Maus feels solid, but not at all heavy for a lanyard.


----------



## Kestrel

Two similar threads have been merged.


----------



## bmstrong

Anyone successfully modify one of their Mako's?


----------



## magellan

Not sure, but I thought I'd seen one mention of someone doing that, but I wouldn't swear by it.

What do you want to do?


----------



## magellan

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*



luxlunatic said:


> magellan, your collection is looking awesome! I'm glad that I could contribute, but I am missing that blue swirl.
> Here is the link to the thread that I believe you were thinking of:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?335163-Show-Your-Muyshondt-Collections




Forgot to reply to this.

Thanks!


----------



## magellan

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*

In the original thread Moshow9 also nice enough to sell me several of his lights, including a couple of Muyshondt's and a Draco.


----------



## bltkmt

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*

Does anyone have a photo comparing size of newest Aeon clicky to older Aeons? Specifically, length?


----------



## magellan

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*

I have the older Aeons and several new ones, but I'm out of town for the next couple of weeks. If no one chimes in. I can measure them myself when I get back. But if I'm remembering correctly the tailcap switch does add a little length, I just don't recall what.

If you look at RGray's post #127 though you can see it's slightly longer. I'd estimate 3/8 inch or so.


----------



## bltkmt

*Re: Show off your Muyshondts*



magellan said:


> If you look at RGray's post #127 though you can see it's slightly longer. I'd estimate 3/8 inch or so.



That was perfect. Thanks.


----------



## Ozythemandias

My first but not my last! Heck, half a mind to buy a second in copper:


----------



## dukeface13

Muyshondt's packaging alone is a gorgeous piece of artwork.


----------



## magellan

Awesome, Ozzie!


----------



## Ozythemandias

Thanks magellan! 

Second Muyshondt came in yesterday thanks to K2-bk-bl-rd


----------



## magellan

You're welcome.

Wow, another great score, congrats!


----------



## RGRAY

My 12



*Mako Mk ll *ti (green trit) 2 stage AAA,* Mako Mk Il* ti pol (green trit) 2 stage AAA,* Spinner* ti (green trit) AA,*, Ion* alm nat 2 stage CR2, *Ion* alm black 2 stage CR2, *Aeon Mk. ll* alm black 3 stage CR2, *Aeon Mk. ll *ti 3 stage CR2, *Nautilus Mk. ll* alm black 2 stage RCR123, *Nautilus Mk. ll* ti 3 stage RCR123, *Aeon Mk. lll *ti CR2, *Aeon Mk. lll *cu CR2*, Maus Mk. l *cu N-cell


----------



## magellan

Awesome collection showing the variety of Muyshondt lights, plus great details.

You actually have lots of "spinners."  How about a photo of your Muyshondt Spinner along with some of your more exotic spinners?


----------



## nbp

Update for the OP and bump. Right now, I am only rocking the Aeon Mk. III.


----------



## pok799

my first muyshondt flieger.


----------



## 59ride

View attachment 7126


A few new ones showed up today


----------



## desert.snake

Pretty nice flashlight, MK1 with 2 modes. With these batteries in max it works for 20-25 minutes, at the minimum ~7-7.5 hours (tested on 4 fresh batteries from one batch)


----------

